# Evic vtc mini need help



## Yoda (30/1/16)

So i built a nickel coil today (26g bought from vapeclub) did 15 wraps dual coil first came out to 0.05 ohm but i dont know if i am doing it correct the vapor is very very wispy and almost none vapor the flavor is the for a few seconds and then gone... dont know what i am doing wrong have locked the ohms need help urgently please!!


----------



## Marius Combrink (30/1/16)

Yoda said:


> So i built a nickel coil today (26g bought from vapeclub) did 15 wraps dual coil first came out to 0.05 ohm but i dont know if i am doing it correct the vapor is very very wispy and almost none vapor the flavor is the for a few seconds and then gone... dont know what i am doing wrong have locked the ohms need help urgently please!!


What temp are you running at


----------



## Yoda (30/1/16)

@Marius Combrink 420-430F


----------



## KingSize (30/1/16)

What mod and what tank are you using?


----------



## Yoda (30/1/16)

@KingSize evic vtc mini and velocity mini


----------



## KingSize (30/1/16)

I built quite a few ni200 builds in my subtank mini on my evic mini and found that anything below 0.12ohms was unstable.... you should buy ss316L and build with that. Then you can also switch between power mode and temp control... just feels safer too LOL

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nimatek (31/1/16)

What wattage are you running through the coil with the Temp Setting ? It sounds to me like the unit is kicking to temp protection but not pulsing the coil. 

Clean the 510 connector on the mod and the tank as well, could be bad contact leading to this as well.


----------



## Yoda (31/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> What wattage are you running through the coil with the Temp Setting ? It sounds to me like the unit is kicking to temp protection but not pulsing the coil.
> 
> Clean the 510 connector on the mod and the tank as well, could be bad contact leading to this as well.


Im using a dripper but yeah feels like when the temp is hit it flat lines and doesnt keep the temp


----------



## Nimatek (31/1/16)

Keep an eye on the screen, it should hit protection then start at a lower wattage and keep going. If your settings are such that it takes too long to cool the coil between pulses nothing will happen. Just change your wattage down 0.5w at a time and see if it gets better at the temp you have set. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

